# Refined Coconut Oil or Virgin Unrefined for Body Scrubs?



## miss_minnesota (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a dilemma I'm running into. I love making scrubs, but when I use virgin cococunt scrub, the aroma of the coconut overpowers my fo or essential oil. 

Is it okay to sell my customer scented scrubs with refined coconut oil since the scent has been removed? I want them to experience the same luxury as virgin, but without the aroma of the Virgin coconut oil.  Any takers?:


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 26, 2014)

I think refined would be fine, I've used it before on my skin.


----------



## miss_minnesota (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah I think it should be okay too. I know Ill be sacrificing some the of the nourishing benfits, but again we are talking body scrubs which my customer will be rinsing off anyways..I just more concerned about the moisturizing properties.:-D


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2014)

It's just as moisturizing. I do prefer virgin but I leave it unscented as I love the fresh natural coconut scent. It's fabulous on dry hair too.


----------



## Susie (Aug 27, 2014)

Either.  It is a rinse off product.  I have been using up my "not lovely" soap by making it into scrubs, so if it has a scent that does not really go with coconut scent, I use the refined.  If it has a scent that does smell good with coconut, I use the virgin.  If you label it as coconut oil, no one but you will know the difference.


----------



## Aline (Aug 27, 2014)

I use organic refined (Jarrow brand) because the non-organic is solvent-extracted and has solvent residue in it....
Mountain Rose also sells organic refined coconut oil.


----------



## miss_minnesota (Sep 1, 2014)

Susie said:


> Either.  It is a rinse off product.  I have been using up my "not lovely" soap by making it into scrubs, so if it has a scent that does not really go with coconut scent, I use the refined.  If it has a scent that does smell good with coconut, I use the virgin.  If you label it as coconut oil, no one but you will know the difference.


Thank You! That make sense. I am new to making my own bath and body products and this make just makes sense.


----------

